# Is anybody running a 4k TV @ 60hz as desktop monitor?



## iamprateek (Aug 25, 2016)

Kindly post your tv model if anybody has any luck with purchasing an affordable 4k TV and being able to run it at 60hz via the HDMI port of the tv, as a desktop monitor.

Do any of these brands have such a model for sure?

Vu TV
Micromax
Lloyd
Tcl
Noble skiodo
Leeco
or any other affordable ones


Please don't post your replies based on just net surfing the specs, you should have some real proof that the TV runs fine at 4k 60hz.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2016)

Even I am planning something similar. 
My calculation is that at 60hz, a 40" inch 4K tv will serve just right as generally anything more than 100ppi serves well for a monitor. But yet to test it out .


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

I use HD - 60hz monitor as a TV but only drawback is sound issue. I need to use external sound box.


I don't have a HD tv so I use my monitor for temporary time. (When I watch some interesting program than I use HD monitor)


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2016)

kunnusingh said:


> I use HD - 60hz monitor as a TV but only drawback is sound issue. I need to use external sound box.
> 
> 
> I don't have a HD tv so I use my monitor for temporary time. (When I watch some interesting program than I use HD monitor)



Are you just posting for the sake of posting ?


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Are you just posting for the sake of posting ?



I post it because of maybe it can be helpful for OP. Using TV as a monitor or vice versa is same thing.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2016)

kunnusingh said:


> I post it because of maybe it can be helpful for OP. Using TV as a monitor or vice versa is same thing.



Vice-verca is same thing.. Nope..


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Vice-verca is same thing.. Nope..



I don't have a enough knowledge about TV vs Monitor but I use both like using Monitor as TV and TV as monitor and I did not notice any huge difference. I invest my time in using product instead of figure about it like how it work,etc. 

I read on a forum that refresh rate of TV is higher than monitor but I use it only for temporary time so I did not notice change.

I read it on forums so I think you are right.


----------



## Minion (Sep 3, 2016)

Real question is can your GPU supports 4k. What GPU do you have?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2016)

Any GPU can support 4k, if your task is not gaming..
For productivity softwares, having 4K screenspace is a boon..
AFAIK, HDMI 2.0 and DisplayPort 1.4 support 4K at 60HZ, however, even if these two are there, there's no guarentee the panel itself will support 4K @ 60 hz.. 
Ask in Tom's hardware, you might get answers you are looking for


----------



## iamprateek (Oct 2, 2016)

Minion said:


> Real question is can your GPU supports 4k. What GPU do you have?



I have gtx 1060 6gb (zotac mini).

I want to invest in a 4k tv so that I could use it as a monitor, but with so much confusion going on, I wanted to be sure if any of the aforesaid brands support 4k @ 60hz with 4:4:4 chroma subsampling...

The problem is that most of these are available online only , so I am not able to take my desktop to a nearby showroom to test them out myself...

Thats why I turned to the guys ini INdia.


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

I have used Vu 4k iconium series 50inch. It does 4k@60hz but not in RGB mode. it does it in YCBCr mode only. However its still not smooth it stutters for like a micro second which is noticeably only in racing games other then that its good for watching movies and everyday stuff.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2016)

iamprateek said:


> I have gtx 1060 6gb (zotac mini).
> 
> I want to invest in a 4k tv so that I could use it as a monitor, but with so much confusion going on, I wanted to be sure if any of the aforesaid brands support 4k @ 60hz with 4:4:4 chroma subsampling...
> 
> ...



IMO, its better to get a 4k monitor instead of a 4k TV as the former tend to have better color reproduction and refresh rates not to mention g-sync.


----------



## iamprateek (Oct 3, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, its better to get a 4k monitor instead of a 4k TV as the former tend to have better color reproduction and refresh rates not to mention g-sync.



I completely agree, but the fact is that I have been using a samsung TV 32inch FHD for the past 4 years as a desktop monitor, and in my daily routine I have been satisfied with it. Now I am reluctant to go for a 4k monitor which maybe 27-28 inch in the same price budget (upto 50k) since the text shall look very small with default scaling, so I am deeply inclined to go only for big screen 4k TV even if it takes some months of waiting. Moreover the same desktop is also used by my dad, who wouldn't like to see decrease of font size, so  atleast 40 inches of screen is a must.

I also searched the net and came up with a Philips 43 inch 4K MONITOR and a Dell 43 inch MONITOR, but the philips one doesn't seem to be available in India, whereas Dell may cost around 85k, which is beyond my reach.

Hence my post title says it all, anybody running a 4k TV out there as a desktop screen?

- - - Updated - - -



HE-MAN said:


> I have used Vu 4k iconium series 50inch. It does 4k@60hz but not in RGB mode. it does it in YCBCr mode only. However its still not smooth it stutters for like a micro second which is noticeably only in racing games other then that its good for watching movies and everyday stuff.



Why does it stutter? Is it the TV's problem or your GPU? I dont think 4K would be a problem given 980ti which is mentioned in your specs.


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 3, 2016)

It was the Tv's fault and the reason I returned it. Flipkart took it back and refunded my money after explaining them the problem. During the returning process got a call from a person calling from Vu ( I cannot confirm if he was actually from Vu cause he called from an mobile) I explained the stuttering problem and he said that it will be fixed via a update in future. 

Lg does have 40inch Tv 4k UF640t not sure about the model name for 40k

One more thing whatever Tv you end up buying just make sure that the Tv upscales 1080p to 4k properly. The Vu iconium 4k has very bad upscaling even while using MadVr. 1080p HQ Bluray rips would still look just meh on it. Only native 4k content looked amazing.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> One more thing whatever Tv you end up buying just make sure that the Tv upscales 1080p to 4k properly. The Vu iconium 4k has very bad upscaling even while using MadVr. 1080p HQ Bluray rips would still look just meh on it. Only native 4k content looked amazing.



That is one main issue you will face if you buy some economical 4k tv.


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2016)

@Op if you are going for less expensive brands then you should consider Phillips and Le they both are good in upscaling.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2016)

There is a samsung 4k Monitor for ~35k on ebay, do check it out


----------



## iamprateek (Nov 18, 2016)

Minion said:


> @Op if you are going for less expensive brands then you should consider Phillips and Le they both are good in upscaling.



Neither of them can run 4k @ 60hz. Philips website clearly states this fact, whereas the digit review of le TV mentioned the same problem.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> There is a samsung 4k Monitor for ~35k on ebay, do check it out



I am specifically looking for 4k TV because I shall be sitting 3 feet away, and minimum screen size required is 40 inch for me

- - - Updated - - -

A little update:

I tried the Sansui 55 inch 4k TV at nearby store with  my desktop hooked up, but it ran 30hz at 4k. I tried with 4 cables but to no avail.

And just to confirm that the cables weren't faulty, I hooked them up to a Samsung 4k quantum dot curved TV at the store, and it ran perfectly at 60hz 4k.


----------



## Minion (Nov 20, 2016)

iamprateek said:


> Neither of them can run 4k @ 60hz. Philips website clearly states this fact, whereas the digit review of le TV mentioned the same problem.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No budget Led can do 4k@60Hz if you are willing to spend 1lakh upward then Sony,Samsung,LG may have some options but they are way too expensive.


----------



## iamprateek (Feb 21, 2017)

UPDATE:

I have been pestering a lot of reps at my nearby TV showrooms just to test if the text looks crisp and monitor works at 4k @ 60Hz at chroma YCbCr 4:4:4 or "Full dynamic range with sRGB", and I tested out 3 models with my desktop and HDMI cable.

My desktop: GTX 1060 6GB with one HDMI 2.0 out.

Cable: Bluerigger HDMI high speed 2.0

Under Nvidia control panel, in the resolution section we have 
>> resolution (3840x2160) available for all below tvs
>> refresh rate (60hz) available for all below tvs
>> Dynamic Range : either "Full" or "Limited"
>>bits:  8 bits available for all below tvs
>>Chroma subsampling : either "420" or "422" or "444" or "RGB"

TVs:

1. Samsung KU6000 50 inch :
   at 3840*2160 60hz, it works with Limited Dynamic, 8 bits, 420; and the text in the start button was fuzzy with background shadow.

   at 3840*2160 30hz, it works with Limited Dynamic, 8 bits, 420 as well as 422 supported; and the text in the start button was fuzzy with background shadow.

2. Samsung KS9000 Curved 55 inch:
  at 3840*2160 60hz, it works with Limited Dynamic, 8 bits, 420; but the text in the start button was crystal clear.

3. Sony X83D 49 inch:
  at 3840*2160 60hz,  8 bits, with Limited Dynamic>> 420 and 422 and 444 supported; and the text is crystal clear.

at 3840*2160 60hz,  8 bits, with Full Dynamic Range>> RGB supported; and the text is crystal clear.

Besides, this tv had Android OS with exclusive support for "Extended Dynamic range" option within the settings menu (which clearly mentioned it would  enable 444 for better text clarity)

Also present were the settings for color gamut : sRGB, DCI, AdobeRGB, REC 2020, etc.


----------



## nac (Feb 21, 2017)

Texts are clear, how about the photos/video and all?
or can I take the finding as that we can use 4k TV as desktop monitor?


----------

